# New DRI Web Page Layout



## nightnurse613 (Feb 3, 2014)

WOW! Opened my old bookmark for DRI and was greeted with an eyepopping, interactive new web site.  Well, ok, it WASN'T interactive since I couldn't get past the log in page.   Must be designed by the same people who brought us the Health Care Affordable Act website.  But, it looks real good - I'll be back! If I've ever had a complaint with DRI, it always seems to involve the IT people but, hey when the President says get it online--what's a person to do??


----------



## artringwald (Feb 3, 2014)

I couldn't log in late last night, but I could this morning. The only thing I can see that's different is the clutter of promotions on the home page. Booking seemed to be the same.

Maybe they tried to put the new stuff online and had to roll it back because it didn't work right.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 3, 2014)

I actually visited the site when updating many of the DRI resorts, I liked the layout a great deal.

(might be a hint at the future for TUG)


----------

